

Canadian UFO sightings surged in 2012 - wmat
http://www.ctvnews.ca/sci-tech/canadian-ufo-sightings-surged-in-2012-1.1283604

======
gee_totes
Does anyone know if there is a "UFOnews" HN clone?

